# DIY acoustics or buy?



## cburbs (Mar 27, 2007)

Do most people seem to go the DIY route or buy from say GIK, SSS, or any of the other?
I have looked both routes but need to do some room measurements and probably ask for some key locations to work with first once I get to that point.

What are alternatives if you can't find OC 703 locally - whats comparable to it that I could look for?

Chad


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

You can also potentially use mineral wool.

Bryan


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I think those who are able and willing will go the DIY route... others will buy. It's kinda like subwoofers... some want to build their own, others will buy pre-built subs. Some will do both... like me... :bigsmile: The good thing is you can get help with whichever you decide to do. :T


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Exactly.

I have some customers who DIY their own bass absorbers and all the stuff that goes behind false walls but buy prefabs for those that show. I have other people who have all the skills and tools but simply have no time to do it. There are lots of reasons to buy vs. DIY. 

There are others who prefer to DIY simply because they enjoy the process, they want something unique, etc.

Bryan


----------



## cburbs (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks for the thoughts so far....


----------



## Ethan Winer (Jul 21, 2006)

Chad,

> Do most people seem to go the DIY route or buy from say GIK, SSS, or any of the other? <

Hard to say what percentage do one or the other. As Bryan said, even people with the skills to cut wood and glue fabric will buy treatment products if their time is worth more than the cost difference. A lot of people buy because that way they're confident what they end up with will work well. People also buy because they want to take advantage of the vendor's expertise, placement knowledge, and so forth.

--Ethan


----------



## majorloser (May 25, 2006)

My philosophy in life:


I get paid "X" amount of money per hour to be at work.
My time away from work relaxing, or "Y" is FAR more valuable to me.
I'd rather spend a little "X" to gain a little "Y"
If Y>X then :woohoo:
More Y = 
(Yes, I work for the government and I'm here to help you)


----------



## terry j (Jul 31, 2006)

At least you guys are in the states, over here things are a little less optimum. We are not exactly spoilt for choice in Aus, and if I decided to buy commercial products then we have to contend with exchange rates and import duties, shipping etc etc and these things aren't exactly light or un-bulky!!

Of course we can source acoustic foam etc, but my main area of interest in my large room is bass trapping. Add enough of them and the high frequencies will take care of themselves.

I'm a-feared that for me the choice is out to the shed and warm up the tools.


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

If you have the tools, the space, the patience and some ability, perhaps DIY is the way to go. With the good deals that are out there though, majorloser has a major point.

For myself, I'm building some special ones that need to fit into irregular spaces and I'm finding out that right angles were not invented when they built the place in 1908 :rant: which adds to the frustration level of DIY.

Bob


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

It's not just old houses. Sometimes I think the guys building these rooms have never seen a square or even know the length of opposing corners equality trick. Don't even get me started on things being plumb...

Bryan


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2007)

I have the ability and the tools but lacked the time to do the project and ended up purchasing from GIK, great product and service!


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

Smart choice IMHO.

Bob


----------

